# Kaspersky Internet Security making computer run really slow



## johnny

I have Kaspersky Anti Virus 6 with a one year license.  Now my cd-key is expired so I got from a friend Kaspersky Internet Sequrity 7.  

Now the computer I needed it for is a bit old.  It has a  AMD K6-II @ 550MHz with 512MB RAM.  According to the Kaspersky Internet Security system  requirements its only needs a computer with a 300Mhz processor and 128MB RAM.

So I installed it and now its so slow.  The whole system is slowed so much.  Is it supposed to be this slow on every system no matter how good the specs are?  I used to run Norton AntiVirus 2006 on it and it was running fine and we all know how Norton is. I need to install this on another system with a entry level PIII with 512MB RAM is the same thing going to happen?


----------



## Gamepsyched

because your "friend" got it off bit torrent and its a virus?  im jk bro. Well when i used kaspersky 6 it was amazingly slow for me so i use nod 32 but im havin my doubts about nod . so i dont know search on google for how the scan speed and run speed is, But with 512 mb ram it would run slow


----------



## johnny

Its been almost 2 hours now and its only 23% done a full system scan


----------

